# USB mouse not working ? [solved]

## cwc

I know my system sees a mouse.

I can see my IPOD.

My PS2 keyboard works.

I can see other USB mice that work using lsusb

#lsusb  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:0003 Creative Labs

I can't recall when  xorg-drivers and xorg-server updated .  So this might be the problem.

My system is up to date.

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocal" "auto"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAcisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

Any ideas? Thanks.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "dri2"

#   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "record"

#   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

#cwc

   Disable "dri"

   Disable "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## GES

Reemerging xf86-input-evdev had?

----------

## cwc

 *GES wrote:*   

> Reemerging xf86-input-evdev had?

 

that did it!

#emerge x11-base/xorg-x11

#emerge xf86-input-evdev

I'm not sure why I did not have this installed?

 x11-base/xorg-x11

thanks!

----------

## GES

 *cwc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not sure why I did not have this installed?
> 
>  x11-base/xorg-x11

 

R/emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 not enough.

Need:

# emerge -1 $( qlist -IC x11-drivers/ )

or portage>=2.2 goes well:

# emerge @x11-module-rebuild

----------

## oly12

Hi GES,

 Thank you for posting the fix. I too had encountered this issue recently after doing an update.

  Would you mind sharing the reason for this and what steps we can take to prevent it (it looks to me that portage accidentally removed the package x11-base/xorg-x11) i.e. what output should we pay attention to?

----------

